# 75 Gallon Cycling Diary



## HOWsMom

Day 1 :

Ammonia : 2.0
Nitrite : 0
Nitrate : 10
pH : 7.7
Temp : 82


----------



## HOWsMom

Day 2 

Ammonia : 2.0
Nitrite : 0
Nitrate : 10
pH : 7.8
Temp : 82


----------



## HOWsMom

Day 3

Ammonia : 4.0
Nitrite : 0
Nitrate : 10
pH : 7.5
Temp : 80


----------



## aniroc

What is your source of ammonia? Any plants?


----------



## HOWsMom

aniroc said:


> What is your source of ammonia? Any plants?


Straight ammonia added daily.

No plants yet. Working on that.


----------



## aniroc

Hold ammonia right there. Higher levels will kill your biofilter and stall your cycle. Check NH3 daily and do not add more until you see levels going down. Add enough to keep level at 4ppm. Until then, save on NO2 and NO3 tests.
If you plan on plants, add them now and your tank will cycle much faster (days versus weeks). Not only will plants "seed" your tank but they will also consume ammonia (if they are fast growing), competing with bacteria. Yes, plants will use nitrates but only if ammonia its not available (plants will actually convert NO3 back to NH3 in order to assimilate nitrogen, the process is more energy consuming and not preffered)


----------



## HOWsMom

I just put the substrate and pots in today, so we did a large water change, as the dust was enough to clog up the filter a bit.

I fear I may have slid backwards, but so be it.

I'm looking for plants now - but can't afford to drop the $10 on a small pot of anubias that Big Al's wanted


----------



## HOWsMom

Day 4 :

Ammonia : 3.0
Nitrite : 0
Nitrate : 10
pH : 7.8
Temp : 80


----------



## HOWsMom

Day 5 :

Ammonia : 4.0
Nitrite : 0
Nitrate : 10
pH : 7.8
Temp : 79

I haven't added ammonia in a couple of days, but it's not going down at all.


----------



## pyrrolin

Some substrates leach ammonia, is yours one of them?

The best way to speed things up is to get some used media from someone or even just sponge squeezings.

There are products that help things out, API has stresszyme, seachem has the same thing, not sure of the name though. But used media is the best thing.

If the substrate isn't giving off ammonia and it is still at 4, do a small water change in case 4 is a little too high and stalling things in this situation. 4 is the standard but lowering it to 3 for now won't hurt.


----------



## woopderson

Seachem's product is called Stability. Some people swear by it, others say that there is potential to get an inert bottle of it. Try to find a bottle that looks 'new'. I had a bottle that looks as though it was on the shelf for a while, and it did zilch for my cycle!



pyrrolin said:


> Some substrates leach ammonia, is yours one of them?
> 
> The best way to speed things up is to get some used media from someone or even just sponge squeezings.
> 
> There are products that help things out, API has stresszyme, seachem has the same thing, not sure of the name though. But used media is the best thing.
> 
> If the substrate isn't giving off ammonia and it is still at 4, do a small water change in case 4 is a little too high and stalling things in this situation. 4 is the standard but lowering it to 3 for now won't hurt.


----------



## HOWsMom

I'll give it another day or so and see what's happening.

I added ammonia again this morning (after taking the readings), waited about 30 minutes or an hour, and retested the ammonia.

Still sitting at 4.0 AFTER I added ammonia !

And I'd added a drop per gallon (having read online to add anything from 1 drop per 2 gallons up to as much as 2 drops per gallon - I just went with the middling value).


----------



## woopderson

Here is a very handy ammonia calculator that I have been using for my doses.

http://www.fishforums.net/aquarium-calculator.htm

At the bottom, put in your tank volume, how much ppm you wish to raise, and what % your ammonia solution is, and it will tell you how many ml of ammonia to add.



HOWsMom said:


> I'll give it another day or so and see what's happening.
> 
> I added ammonia again this morning (after taking the readings), waited about 30 minutes or an hour, and retested the ammonia.
> 
> Still sitting at 4.0 AFTER I added ammonia !
> 
> And I'd added a drop per gallon (having read online to add anything from 1 drop per 2 gallons up to as much as 2 drops per gallon - I just went with the middling value).


----------



## HOWsMom

woopderson said:


> Here is a very handy ammonia calculator that I have been using for my doses.
> 
> http://www.fishforums.net/aquarium-calculator.htm
> 
> At the bottom, put in your tank volume, how much ppm you wish to raise, and what % your ammonia solution is, and it will tell you how many ml of ammonia to add.


14 ml ?!? 

I think with 75 drops, I'm getting around 5 or 6 ml tops.


----------



## aniroc

Aqueous solutions have about 20 drops per ml, so 75 drops will be less then 4 ml. Fishless cycle requires lots of patience..a month at least. IMO it has only one major advantage: when it's over, you can fully stock it at once. Like: plop 20-30 fish in 75g in one day.


----------



## fyns

Also may want to increase your water temp to 82-84.


----------



## HOWsMom

aniroc said:


> Aqueous solutions have about 20 drops per ml, so 75 drops will be less then 4 ml.


I was calculating with 12 drops per ml - and no, I have no idea where that came from, something I remember from SOMEWHERE in the past.

Gah - I feel utterly stupid right now


----------



## bobbyjoe

HOWsMom said:


> 14 ml ?!?
> 
> I think with 75 drops, I'm getting around 5 or 6 ml tops.


Go to the drugstore and get a syringe that measures in ml/cc.

What I suggest you do is start over, maybe a 40% water change and wait for the ammonia level to get to 0.

After it gets to 0 start adding ammonia, I used the same link as a reference, also used the Homehardware brand ammonia, it definately isn't 9.5% ammonia, it was less.

75 gallon tank would need 15ml of ammonia (9.5% solution) in order to get to 5ppm, add 15ml and check your ammonia level in an hour or two. (15ml would be a bare tank, no gravel, rocks, etc.) After you find the amount of ppm that 15ml of ammonia gave you, you can then start figuring out the % of ammonia in solution. So for arguements sake, your 75 gallon may only have 65gallons of water which would need approx. 13ml of 9.5% ammonia solution.

ex. 65 gallons of water would need 13ml of ammonia, drop in 10ml, and test the water in an hour or two. Let's say you get a reading of 3ppm, that will help you determine the % of ammonia solution you have.

ex. (65 gallons of water)
site says:
12.95ml of ammonia (9.5%) should give you 5ppm

If you drop in 10ml and you get 3ppm then that tells you the ammonia you have isn't 9.5%, thats where the website comes in handy, enter your ppm results after adding 10ml of ammonia, start changing the "% of solution" (lower) until you get the "solution required" to 10ml, closest number (approx.) is 7.4 % ammonia solution, now you can figure out how much ammonia your going to need to get your ppm to your desired level. If you want your ammonia at 4ppm, then add 13.3ml in total, you added 10 already, so drop in 3.3ml and you will be at 4ppm. If you want 5ppm then add 16.63 in total, add only 6.63ml. Then just figure out how much ammonia you need to add when your ppm begins dropping, (try to keep it at your desired level)

4ppm level:
13.3ml divided 4ppm=3.32ml/ppm
When your ammonia dips to 2ppm, add in 6.64ml to get it back up to 4ppm.

5ppm level:
16.63 divided 5ppm=same as above
When your ammonia dips to 2ppm, add in 9.96 to get it back up to 5ppm.

Like aniroc said, you'll need lots of patience. I cycled a 10 gallon in 2.5 weeks, the first 4-5 days I didn't bother testing the water, don't worry about PH or nitrates, you'll be wasting your time. When your tank begins to consume ammonia into nitrite, your 30% done your cycling process.
Make sure you test your tap water beforehand as well.


----------



## solarz

I wouldn't worry about it so much. You've got ammonia in your tank, that's the only thing that matters.

Keep in mind that these tests (I assume you're using the liquid tests?) are not that accurate.

You don't need to add any more ammonia or do water changes. Just be patient and wait. Since you're not using any plants or cycled media, you're looking at 1 month before ammonia drops and nitrite rises, and another month after that before nitrite drops.


----------



## pyrrolin

Get some used media or at least get stress zyme or stability to help start things faster. I am sure there would be someone around you who could at least squeeze out a sponge or something, just ask.


----------



## bobbyjoe

solarz said:


> I wouldn't worry about it so much. You've got ammonia in your tank, that's the only thing that matters.
> 
> Keep in mind that these tests (I assume you're using the liquid tests?) are not that accurate.
> 
> You don't need to add any more ammonia or do water changes. Just be patient and wait. Since you're not using any plants or cycled media, you're looking at 1 month before ammonia drops and nitrite rises, and another month after that before nitrite drops.


Ammonia will probably begin dropping after 4-5 days, ammonia to nitrites doesn't take very long, nitrites to nitrates, thats where you'll need patience.
When I was cycling my tank, I almost gave up, nitrites didn't want to lower, then the next day, they were 0, happened overnight. After I tested it to be on the safe side, dosed the tank to 5ppm of ammonia, within 12 hours the ammonia was 0, nitrite were 0, nitrates were off the chart. (water change fixed nitrates)


----------



## solarz

bobbyjoe said:


> Ammonia will probably begin dropping after 4-5 days, ammonia to nitrites doesn't take very long, nitrites to nitrates, thats where you'll need patience.
> When I was cycling my tank, I almost gave up, nitrites didn't want to lower, then the next day, they were 0, happened overnight. After I tested it to be on the safe side, dosed the tank to 5ppm of ammonia, within 12 hours the ammonia was 0, nitrite were 0, nitrates were off the chart. (water change fixed nitrates)


Now are you talking about cycling from scratch or from a cycled media?

When I started up my 79 gallon, I used cycled media from my 20 gallon. It took a week before ammonia dropped, and another week or two before nitrites dropped.

I haven't cycled from scratch since my first tank. I remember that it took at least 2 months before completing the cycle. I was doing a fish-in cycle, so a fishless cycle might be a bit shorter. In any case, the time lengths can vary from tank to tank, and are only very rough estimates.


----------



## bobbyjoe

solarz said:


> Now are you talking about cycling from scratch or from a cycled media?
> 
> When I started up my 79 gallon, I used cycled media from my 20 gallon. It took a week before ammonia dropped, and another week or two before nitrites dropped.
> 
> I haven't cycled from scratch since my first tank. I remember that it took at least 2 months before completing the cycle. I was doing a fish-in cycle, so a fishless cycle might be a bit shorter. In any case, the time lengths can vary from tank to tank, and are only very rough estimates.


My 10 and 20 gallon were both cycled from scratch, took 3.5 weeks for the 10 and 4.5 weeks for the 20. (ammonia dosing)
When I get my 40gallon up and running all I'll do is switch the filters around and add fish, get rid of the 10 gallon. I gravel flush once per week, all my BB is in my filter.


----------



## HOWsMom

solarz said:


> Now are you talking about cycling from scratch or from a cycled media?
> 
> When I started up my 79 gallon, I used cycled media from my 20 gallon. It took a week before ammonia dropped, and another week or two before nitrites dropped.
> 
> I haven't cycled from scratch since my first tank. I remember that it took at least 2 months before completing the cycle. I was doing a fish-in cycle, so a fishless cycle might be a bit shorter. In any case, the time lengths can vary from tank to tank, and are only very rough estimates.


I am starting from scratch, dosing with ammonia.


----------



## HOWsMom

Day 6 :

Ammonia : 4.0
*Nitrite : 10*
Nitrate : 10
pH : 7.8
Temp : 80

A few plants are in the tank - I don't know that it's enough to make much difference though.


----------



## bobbyjoe

HOWsMom said:


> Day 6 :
> 
> Ammonia : 4.0
> *Nitrite : 10*
> Nitrate : 10
> pH : 7.8
> Temp : 80
> 
> A few plants are in the tank - I don't know that it's enough to make much difference though.


When I was cycling my 2 tanks I got the ammonia up to 5ppm and then waited for the ammonia to drop to 1ppm then dosed again to get the reading up to 5ppm, for the first 5-6 days I wasn't dosing daily. After the first significant drop to 1pmm I then began dosing every 2 days trying to keep it near 5ppm. Your going to have days where the ammonia isn't dropping at all, don't worry about.
I had an excel sheet where I was entering all this info, just erased it a few weeks ago.


----------



## HOWsMom

bobbyjoe said:


> I had an excel sheet where I was entering all this info, just erased it a few weeks ago.


I actually started one as well - it's oddly interesting to me to see how things change day to day, and over time.

We are also cycling a 10-gallon tank at the same time, but the chart for that one is just on paper, as my 9-yr old daughter is doing that one


----------



## pyrrolin

Seeing nitrites is a very good sign. You are on the way now


----------



## HOWsMom

pyrrolin said:


> Seeing nitrites is a very good sign. You are on the way now


Only being a week in, I was dumbfounded when I saw nitrites !

Totally like this :


----------



## bobbyjoe

HOWsMom said:


> Only being a week in, I was dumbfounded when I saw nitrites !
> 
> Totally like this :


I wouldn't be surprised if you were cycled in the next 3-4 weeks. As long as your ammonia isn't increasing without you dosing, your cycle should be fine, if you encounter that the ammonia is increasing without dosing, you can do a small water change, 20%.


----------



## HOWsMom

bobbyjoe said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if you were cycled in the next 3-4 weeks. As long as your ammonia isn't increasing without you dosing, your cycle should be fine, if you encounter that the ammonia is increasing without dosing, you can do a small water change, 20%.


That's not bad - gives me time to get my plants and decor sorted out


----------



## HOWsMom

Day 7 :

Ammonia : 2.0
Nitrite : 0.5
Nitrate : 10
pH : 7.8
Temp : 80


----------



## HOWsMom

*Day 8* (April 17)

Ammonia : 4.0
Nitrite : 0.5
Nitrate : 10

- no ammonia added

*Day 9* (April 18)

Ammonia : 1.0
Nitrite : 1.0
Nitrate : 10

- no ammonia added

*Day 10* (April 19)

Ammonia : 1.0
Nitrite : 1.0
Nitrate : 10

- added 5 ml ammonia

*Day 11* (April 20)

Ammonia : 0.25
Nitrite : 1.0
Nitrate : 10

- added 10 ml ammonia


----------



## pyrrolin

getting close. I believe the key is to have 4 ppm go to zero in 24 hours and you are considered cycled?


----------



## HOWsMom

*Day 12* (April 21)

Ammonia : 0.0
Nitrite : 1.0
Nitrate : 5

- added 15 ml ammonia


----------



## HOWsMom

*Day 13* (April 22)

Ammonia : 0.0
Nitrite : 1.0
Nitrate : 5

- added 20 ml ammonia


----------



## HOWsMom

I'm not convinced that my Nitrite reading has been accurate at all - I'm using a printed-from-home colour chart, and it's not clear.

So I used one of my daughter's "dip" strip tests, and it shows the Nitrites off the chart ?!


----------



## bobbyjoe

HOWsMom said:


> I'm not convinced that my Nitrite reading has been accurate at all - I'm using a printed-from-home colour chart, and it's not clear.
> 
> So I used one of my daughter's "dip" strip tests, and it shows the Nitrites off the chart ?!


Your past the stage of ammonia being consumed into Nitrite, next stage will be Nitrite to Nitrate (longest stage of cycling)

Are you using drops to test or just strips?


----------



## HOWsMom

bobbyjoe said:


> Your past the stage of ammonia being consumed into Nitrite, next stage will be Nitrite to Nitrate (longest stage of cycling)
> 
> Are you using drops to test or just strips?


I'm using the API master test kit - drops.

Was expecting to see higher Nitrites, but still seeing just a "1" by my colour chart, so used the strips as a second opinion, and it was definitely off the chart using that.

Not sure what to think - maybe my drops are out of date, I know the GH test is not working anymore, so who knows.


----------



## bobbyjoe

HOWsMom said:


> I'm using the API master test kit - drops.
> 
> Was expecting to see higher Nitrites, but still seeing just a "1" by my colour chart, so used the strips as a second opinion, and it was definitely off the chart using that.
> 
> Not sure what to think - maybe my drops are out of date, I know the GH test is not working anymore, so who knows.


Maybe swing by a Pet Store and buy a new API test kit to be on the safe side.


----------



## HOWsMom

bobbyjoe said:


> Maybe swing by a Pet Store and buy a new API test kit to be on the safe side.


If I could afford it, I'd be all over that 

I MUCH prefer these liquid tests to the strips - they are more precise.


----------



## HOWsMom

*Day 14* (April 23)

Ammonia : 2.0
Nitrite : 1.0
Nitrate : 5

- added 0 ml ammonia


----------



## HOWsMom

Replaced the Nitrite test today - and Holy Mackinaw - what a difference !

I ran a test using each the old and new - look at it :

New is MUCH darker.

I'd say ALL my nitrite tests have been completely inaccurate up until now.


----------



## HOWsMom

*Day 15* (April 24)

Ammonia : 0.25
Nitrite : 5
Nitrate : 5
PH : 7.4
Temp : 80

Added 15 ml ammonia


----------



## HOWsMom

*Day 16* (April 25)

Ammonia : 0.0
Nitrite : 5
Nitrate : 5
PH : 7.4
Temp : 80

Added 15 ml ammonia


----------



## HOWsMom

*Day 17* (April 26)

Ammonia : 0.0
Nitrite : 5
Nitrate : 5
PH : 7.4
Temp : 80

Added 15 ml ammonia


----------



## HOWsMom

Re-scaping the tank tonight or tomorrow.

Means draining most of the water, unfortunately.

Will this set the cycle back ?


----------



## aniroc

Yes, because you are removing the nitrites necessary for Nitrobacter/Nitrospira bacteria to develop.


----------



## pyrrolin

just remove about 10 percent, that will give you plenty of room for displacement for your hands being in the tank. Don't be afraid to get your whole arm wet. You don't want to lower the nitrites too much and stall the cycle


----------



## HOWsMom

*Day 18 *(April 27)

Ammonia : 0.5
Nitrite : 5
Nitrate : 5

- added 15 ml ammonia

I had about a 40% water change last night, as I was changing substrate around and adding sand.


----------



## HOWsMom

*Day 18* (April 28)

Ammonia : 0.0
Nitrite : 5
Nitrate : 5

- added 15 ml ammonia


----------



## HOWsMom

In the hopes of bringing the nitrites down, I did a large water change yesterday. Dosed with Prime - hence the ammonia showing today.

*Day 19* (April 29)

Ammonia : 0.25
Nitrite : 5 +
Nitrate : 10

- added 7 ml ammonia


----------



## HOWsMom

*Day 20 *(April 30)

Ammonia : 0.0
Nitrite : 5 +
Nitrate : 10

- added 7 ml ammonia

 Getting SO frustrated with the waiting. 
I *know* it's worth it - but it's hard.

I did some science experimentation last night, diluting tank water with distilled water and doing some math work - turns out my nitrites are closer to 25 ppm or higher even. That's AFTER a major water change the other day.

I'm only recording the 5+ because that's the highest that the test actually shows when used according to directions.


----------



## streeker02

My opinion....cut out the ammonia

As long as you are feeding ammonia the nitrosoma will keep producing nitrites. You need to get those nitrites under control, I would stop dosing ammonia until nitrite comes down. I note by your diary that you are dosing ammonia even when ammonia is still present in the tank - accomplishes nothing IMO except creating more nitrite

Once you have no measurable ammonia and nitrites drop does maybe to 1 or 2 ppm max (you should be seeing nitrates at this point also)

others may disagree but I think with nitrites sky high as you have you will never be able to have a balanced cycle.


----------



## HOWsMom

I did cut the ammonia back by 50% the last couple of days.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

HOWsMom said:


> I did cut the ammonia back by 50% the last couple of days.


I'm not understanding why you're even dosing ammonia in the first place? You previously have asked others on this forum for media to cycle your daughters tank and others have suggested to use that media to cycle this tank, which is correct. Just take the sponge from your daughters tank & squeeze it out in your tank. It shouldn't be taking this long to cycle a tank which has inert substrate.


----------



## HOWsMom

TorontoPlantMan said:


> I'm not understanding why you're even dosing ammonia in the first place? You previously have asked others on this forum for media to cycle your daughters tank and others have suggested to use that media to cycle this tank, which is correct. Just take the sponge from your daughters tank & squeeze it out in your tank. It shouldn't be taking this long to cycle a tank which has inert substrate.


Apparently because I'm stupid ?


----------



## streeker02

No one said you were stupid 

as I mentioned previously I would not be dosing any ammonia at this point. The nitrites will come under control so long as you do not keep feeding ammonia


----------



## HOWsMom

streeker02 said:


> No one said you were stupid
> 
> as I mentioned previously I would not be dosing any ammonia at this point. The nitrites will come under control so long as you do not keep feeding ammonia


Thank you, I will hold off on the ammonia for now.

I didn't want to stop it entirely and not have anything added to feed the bacteria.

I'm trying to avoid touching my daughter's filter media - the cycle is JUST set - as in days, not weeks, and she has fish in hers now, so I don't want to mess with it and possibly kill her beloved guppies


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

HOWsMom said:


> Apparently because I'm stupid ?


No one said you were stupid nor was I implying that  good luck with your tank


----------



## HOWsMom

Redid the Nitrite tests diltuted with distilled water again today - and it is showing as being between 10 and 20 ppm - a change from yesterday, if not a significant one.


----------



## george

I would stop dosing ammonia and read the nitrite and nitrate values every other day.

What you should see now is nitrite value reaching and staying at 0, the nitrate will vary but eventually will drop to a safe value between 5-10 ppm.

At that point, if is keeps below 10ppm, it is safe to slowly add fishes, but slowly as every new fish will start a mini cycle, until enough bacteria is established to take care of the ammonia produced by the fishes.


----------



## HOWsMom

Thank you

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## pyrrolin

if you totally stop ammonia, the bacteria that eat ammonia will die off, but slowing it down would be good


----------



## HOWsMom

I did slow it down - by 50%

I can take it down a little more if needed 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using Tapatalk


----------



## fyns

The more ammonia you dose during this cycling the more bacteria you will have, which will increase your initial live stocking capabilities. Theorretically; if you had an idea on how many ppm of waste your fish would excrete over a 24 hour period, you could fully stock your tank in one go.

Less ammonia = less food for bacteria = less bio load capacity

Your nitrates are going to be out of control until you get some plants using them, or WC. Maybe look at getting some fast growing plants in there. I prefer to let the eco system do as much work for me as possible 

Of course once you get some fast growers in there, fertilizer/light/co2 ( carbon )become a factor.

I just cycled my 90 gallon in 2 weeks , keeping ammonia @ 4 ppm daily until my nitrites were 0, then I continued dosing up to 24 hours before adding live stock. While 2 weeks is not bad, they say it can be done in a week. Took about 5 days for nitrites to show up, then about 8-10 days for nitrites to drop. I used about half litre of ammonia lol, maybe closer to 750 ml. Also, I didn't measure the dose, just kind dumped it in, took a few tries to get 4 ppm- no biggy.


----------



## streeker02

Read her diary. Nitrites are out of control. Not nitrates

Sent from my SGH-I547C using Tapatalk


----------



## fyns

and that's fine... it will drop eventually, once the bacteria catches up, and turns it into nitrates, regardless of the ammonia dosing. Bacteria growth is exponential, so once it starts breaking it down, it catches up quick.


----------



## pyrrolin

I have heard of cases of very nigh nitrates actually stalling the cycle, so finding the right balance is important.

I am so glad I will probably never have to cycle a tank the hard way again. When I first started, I had no real understanding of the cycle and lost lots of fish. Once I found this site, I learned a lot and now I just take media from other tanks and cycle instantly.


----------



## george

I am sure you do not cycle instantly but since you add a lot of good bacteria, it give a huge boost to the cycle. In most cases, it cases it can get a tank cycled within one week.


----------



## pyrrolin

in 24 hours I can have a tank cycled, but I don't just have a couple tanks, I have multiple tanks. squeeze out 2 or 3 sponge filters and add some used media and you are set to add some fish. I am not talking about fully stocking up a tank. I actually only have one tank that I would consider even close to fully stocked and that is my 90. about a dozen tiger barbs, 4 boesmani rainbows, 2 or 3 plecos bristlenose size, 5 loaches, almost half a dozen smaller and medium sized catfish


----------



## HOWsMom

Thanks guys.

All the different methods are interesting to hear about - I'm glad this board is here, I've learned so much.

I'm definitely not cycled yet - but there is a huge change today in the right direction  I might actually be getting somewhere. I cannot get over the sudden change from yesterday. Wow.

*Day 20* (May 1)

Ammonia : 0.0
Nitrite : 1
Nitrate : 40 +

- added 7 ml ammonia


----------



## HOWsMom

*I THINK this is it !!!*

Doing this late today - spend the night in hospital with my youngest, and just getting home.

*Day 21 *(May 2)

*Ammonia : 0.0
Nitrite : 0*
Nitrate : 40 +

- added 5 ml ammonia


----------



## pyrrolin

you will want to dose to 4 ppm ammonia now. Once your tank can get to 0 ammonia and nitrites in 24 hours, you are cyced. Then it is just doing wc to get the nitrates down to 10 to 20


----------



## HOWsMom

yup yup - adding ammonia to 3 or 4 ppm, and down to 0 by morning !!

YAY !

And I have someone (Fishlover02) holding a few fish for me until payday so I can look at more than just my plants.

SO excited !!


----------



## pyrrolin

just keep nitrates down now with water changes


----------

